# webstats4u counter...



## breytex (9. Juni 2006)

Hi...
Sorry wenns jetzt das falsche Forum ist, aber ich habe kein besseres gefunden, wo diese "Frage" reinpassen würde...

Also, ich nutze den "webstats4u"-counter für mehrere meiner Projekte... seit einigen Wochen aber stelle ich des öfteren Werbefenster auf meinen Seiten fest, obwohl ich keine adds laufen habe.

Kurz gegoogelt - es liegt am webstats4u counter.

Zu meiner Frage:
Kennt ihr eine Alternative, mit den gleichen oder besseren Funktionen
*OHNE Werbung* ?


----------



## Metal_Heart (12. Juni 2006)

ja du könntest meinen selbst gebastelten counter verwenden 

URL => http://in-the-dark.de/counter.rar

wenn du probleme hast dann schreib ne mail


----------

